# Doe Labor does not progress. Problems or Am I too impatient?



## Honeysuckle (Apr 27, 2016)

My ND doe is huge. I mean huge. She an experienced momma but this is her first time to kid since I've owned her. I pastured her with the buck around Nov. 20 so her soonest due date was around April 12. I have been keeping her in the kidding pen with a camera on her for the last 10 days or so. For the last couple days she acts 'off'. Not sick but has lots of signs of labor. Head in the corner, standing up, laying down , stake legs, ears down, staring at who knows what, a small amount of white discharge (started yesterday ) , and her ligaments are completely gone and have been for a couple days that I know of. Yesterday I was SURE she was in labor after seeing her have what looked like contractions/bulging in the back. She randomly acts like she is in pain but doesn't do anything consistently that I can time. I am able to keep a good watch on her with the barn camera and I don't see her pushing. I did check to see if there was a kid close or misrepresentation and while she was more 'open' than I anticipated, I did not feel a kid. Am I jumping the gun or do you think she is having issues and her contractions are not progressing? How long does a doe usually go after her ligaments are completely gone? My vet is pretty clueless about goats.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like your doe is low in Calcium. Get some CMPK from a vet, this is an IV solution, but you will be giving it under the skin. If you can't get the CMPK, try to find a bottle of 23% Calcium Gluconate, you can usually find it at TSC or a farm store. It will be given under the skin also. Warm it to body temperature, and give 30cc in divided doses. It can be given every 2-4 hours. 
Low Calcium will cause sluggish labors, and they do act uncomfortable because low calcium makes bones ache.
If this doesn't jump start her labor, then you need to have a vet check her out.
Do pelvic checks, and once that cervix is open enough to get you hand in, check for a mal-presented kid, which can stall the progress.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

Make sure she is comfortable and has the needed calcium, CMPK from the vet would be your best bet, like Janie said. A small amount of discharge could be her mucous plug. She could have a kid completely sideways, see if she will walk briskly with you, up and down the pasture or long driveway. Walking can help get things shifted around so she can start pushing. If that doesn't work, then wash, glove and lube your hands and see how things are going on the inside. If you can get your hand easily all the way in, her cervix must be open, which will let bacteria in her uterus and signal the placenta to separate, so time to get help. If she seems weak, she might need some ketogel, or molasses for some quick energy. When did you pull the buck out of the pen and when did you last see him mount her?


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 27, 2016)

KJFarm said:


> Sounds like your doe is low in Calcium. Get some CMPK from a vet, this is an IV solution, but you will be giving it under the skin. If you can't get the CMPK, try to find a bottle of 23% Calcium Gluconate, you can usually find it at TSC or a farm store. It will be given under the skin also. Warm it to body temperature, and give 30cc in divided doses. It can be given every 2-4 hours.
> Low Calcium will cause sluggish labors, and they do act uncomfortable because low calcium makes bones ache.
> If this doesn't jump start her labor, then you need to have a vet check her out.
> Do pelvic checks, and once that cervix is open enough to get you hand in, check for a mal-presented kid, which can stall the progress.


Thanks for the reply. I've been watching her closely today and she has been having what seems like contractions every 6 to 10 min for the last 3 hours. She is in obvious discomfort every 6 to 9 minutes but I haven't really seen her do alot of what I would call serious pushing. I'm very used to birthing process in Dogs but goats are new for me. How do I know if the cervix are open? She is a ND and I'm having a hard time imagining that my hand would fit at any point.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for the help. How long do they usually have contractions before starting to push? I can't seem to find that information online.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

My does only have a few minutes of contractions before pushing, if she has been in stalled labor and distress this whole time, you almost certain have lost the kids and will probably lose the doe. Get her to a vet.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you can't get in to check what's going on, you need to get her to the vet.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 27, 2016)

I took her to the vet and she went right in and pulled both kids. Neither were in the birth canal. One was MUCH bigger than the other. Both are beautiful does and doing quite well. The vet wasn't sure why she was pushing but not progressing. Mom n kids are doing great! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 27, 2016)

Here they are!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Glad to hear that everything turned out well!


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Grateful for a happy ending for you and your doe!


----------



## Lynnhill (May 12, 2016)

There beautiful. Congrats !


----------

